# Home Gym Flooring Question



## JohnD (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Due to the current situation and much contemplating, I have finally decided to build my home gym in my garage. And due to the concrete floor and my investment in equipment, I am currently looking into flooring for my gym. Flooring to protect the floor, my new equipment, and for training purposes.

I have done my research and from what I can tell I have two options: Option 1 Horse stall mats, Option 2: Professional Flooring. Also, to bear in mind this space will be used by all the family although primarily by me for keeping in shape. Through a friend, he suggested investing in the flooring and going that extra mile for something good! So I came across this company and I have requested my free sample for the endurance rubber floor tile.









Gym Floor Mats, Rubber Floor Tiles & Gym Flooring for UK


Commercial-grade rubber gym flooring, interlocking tiles, mats, turf, and vinyl surfaces in the UK. Our team of experts can guide you from the design to the installation of your project,




strongerwellness.com





The main reason I am thinking gym flooring is mainly for aesthetics (exact fit), stability and the apparent smell the horse mats are renowned for, and to be honest I do not mind spending that extra dollar, as from my experience you always get what you pay for.

My question: As I am new to this project would appreciate any feedback thoughts and ideas on your experience in home gyms. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
J


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have my garage gym fitted out in used horse mats that I picked up on ebay. Extra thick, no smell whatsoever. The only possible downside for some, is that it does cast some rubber, however it doesn't bother me and nothing a brush, shovel and 3 mins doesn't fix. Covers an area of around 7 by 5 feet, will last a lifetime and saved me a fortune over commercial mats.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

JohnD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to the current situation and much contemplating, I have finally decided to build my home gym in my garage. And due to the concrete floor and my investment in equipment, I am currently looking into flooring for my gym. Flooring to protect the floor, my new equipment, and for training purposes.
> 
> ...


I use these very solid thick and commercial grade






Buy Gym Mini Power Mat | Polymax UK


Buy Gym Equipment Mini Power Mat online at Polymax UK - Ideal for gym and fitness equipment matting. Visit us for more info!




www.polymax.co.uk


----------



## JohnD (12 mo ago)

Sustanation79 said:


> I use these very solid thick and commercial grade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although not the grade I am looking for his looks interesting will look into this. Thanks!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Stall mats - they don’t come with a warranty for the reason they don’t need one. Drop weights, piss and shit on them… they can take it all day long, day in day out.


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Plus the gym grade mats would you not need to stick them down or are they interlocking if you have to stick them you will have a much higher cost as you will need an epoxy Dpm and to screed the floor with a latex ice not looked at the links just offering this up as a counter argument for costs


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

hmgs said:


> Stall mats - they don’t come with a warranty for the reason they don’t need one. Drop weights, piss and shit on them… they can take it all day long, day in day out.


This, I reckon it would be impossible to destroy them and I've got them after god knows how many horses hooves have been on them.


----------



## JohnD (12 mo ago)

SiVoy86 said:


> Plus the gym grade mats would you not need to stick them down or are they interlocking if you have to stick them you will have a much higher cost as you will need an epoxy Dpm and to screed the floor with a latex ice not looked at the links just offering this up as a counter argument for costs


Yep! These are interlocking “puzzle pieces” and this is one of the main reasons I am thinking gym grade. No gaps, no sliding, and seamless joints.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Flooring is covered alreaey above but if you converting garage to gym, be sure to paint walls and seal floor before fitting flooring.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

JohnD said:


> Although not the grade I am looking for his looks interesting will look into this. Thanks!


The website has loads of other designs but these ones I’ve found the best, they won’t budge and they don’t require sticking to the floor as they are super thick and heavy definitely not your cheap style foam ones from Argos.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

knuckleheed2 said:


> I have my garage gym fitted out in used horse mats that I picked up on ebay. Extra thick, no smell whatsoever. The only possible downside for some, is that it does cast some rubber, however it doesn't bother me and nothing a brush, shovel and 3 mins doesn't fix.


Have same but covered my horse mats in new 5mm anti slip ribbed rubber flooring when I fitted them so no mess or hassle.


----------



## JohnD (12 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Have same but covered my horse mats in new 5mm anti slip ribbed rubber flooring when I fitted them so no mess or hassle.


This sounds like a good idea! Although still concerned about the cheaper binding agents used to make the horse mats. Just concerned about the kids. Thanks for idea!!


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got gym grade. Mine are big squares 25mm thick, they do not lock together from what I looked into the jigsaw type are not the best. Mine as heavy as, they take some shifting and never move.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

JohnD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to the current situation and much contemplating, I have finally decided to build my home gym in my garage. And due to the concrete floor and my investment in equipment, I am currently looking into flooring for my gym. Flooring to protect the floor, my new equipment, and for training purposes.
> 
> ...



has no idea horse stall mats were a thing

cheers bro


----------



## APottermagic (Aug 25, 2021)

Have you tried firm interlocking mats?


----------

